# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  یه سوال از مثلثات ... بیا حلش کن

## Bl4Ck_96

*اقا من هرچی اسن سوالو حل میکنم جوابش 6 میشه ولی جوابش زده 4.5   .............. لطفا حلش کنید جواب رو بهم بگین ... ممنون



*

----------


## soheyl

سلام

جوابو اشتباه زده، ٦ميشه

a=3
b=2


(M.B) Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ricardo

همون منفی 6 درسته

----------


## Parham76

منم مثل اقا سهیل 6 دراوردم

----------


## mhbl74

*یه مشتق بگیر a.b  باید مثبت باشه.بعد T هم که 1 هست پس b=2 و a هم که معلومه 3 هست. پس میشه 6
ضمنا اگر سوال در کتابی هست که پاسخ نامه نداره امکان اشتباه هست*

----------


## amir khan

اصلا احتیاجی به مشتق و اینا نیست .اگه یه خورده به نمودار دقت کنید ،بیشترین مقدار تابعی سینوسی ما برابر 3 هستش پس باید ضریب پشت sin،برابر 2 باشه . xها هم که تو bpضرب شدن پس روی نمودار به اندازه رو محور xنمودار جمع میشه که باعث میشه دوره تناوب 1 بشه .که جواب آخر هم 6 بدست میاد.

----------


## masoud-Bon



----------


## amir khan

این تست رو هم به روش غیر فرمولی حل کنید.89ریاضی (خودم نتونستم روش خوبی پیدا کنم اگه می تونید راهنمایی کنید)

----------


## ali 221488

فک کنم 3 بشه درسته ؟

----------


## ali 221488

> فک کنم 3 بشه درسته ؟


اگه بگید چجوری ریاضی بنویسم راه حلش رو هم منیگم (چون بلد نیستم نمیتونم بنویسم )

----------


## a_67

> این تست رو هم به روش غیر فرمولی حل کنید.89ریاضی (خودم نتونستم روش خوبی پیدا کنم اگه می تونید راهنمایی کنید)





> اگه بگید چجوری ریاضی بنویسم راه حلش رو هم منیگم (چون بلد نیستم نمیتونم بنویسم )


درود
روش ریاضیش این میشه که:
عبارت داخل *پرانتز سمت چپ* رو اگر دقت کنید میبینید که حاصل تفریق دو تا cos هست. 10 درجه و 70 درجه. 10 و 70 اینطوری در نظر بگیرید که کدوم دو عدد هستش که جمعش میشه 70 تفریقشون میشه 10؟ پاسخ 30 و 40 هست.
با توجه به حاصل  cos a-b  -  cos a+b، که میشه 2sin a sin b، جواب نهایی پرانتز سمت چپ میشه sin 40  که اونم میشه  2sin 20 cos 20
در مورد *پرانتز سمت راستی* مخرج مشترک میگیرین تانژانت و کتانژانت رو بر حسب سینوس و کسینوس بنویسین. در کل یه کسر رو بدست میارید *صورت کسر* اینه:sin100 sin70 - cos100 cos 70
که اینم اگر دقت کنید میبینید برابر با منفی این عبارت هست: 
cos a+b=cos a cos b - sin a sin bجواب نهایی صورت میشه منفی   cos 170  که اونم مساوی با cos 10 میشه.
*مخرج کسر* هم میشه cos 70 sin 100 که بجای سینوس 100، میتونین کسینوس 10 رو جاگذاری کنید به جای کسینوس 70، سینوس 20 درجه...(قضیه زوایای متمم)

در *نهایت* داریم:

2sin20.cos20 cos10/sin20 cos10=2cos20
پ.ن: نوشتن فرمولا تو ورد و ... برام سخت بود نوشتن و اسکن هم به همچنین، ملت دیگه راضی باشید..........هههههههههههه
روش غیر فرمولیش رو هم فک میکنم روش ولی قول نمیدم که بلد باشم.......ههههههههههه

----------


## ali 221488

> درود
> روش ریاضیش این میشه که:
> عبارت داخل *پرانتز سمت چپ* رو اگر دقت کنید میبینید که حاصل تفریق دو تا cos هست. 10 درجه و 70 درجه. 10 و 70 اینطوری در نظر بگیرید که کدوم دو عدد هستش که جمعش میشه 70 تفریقشون میشه 10؟ پاسخ 30 و 40 هست.
> با توجه به حاصل  cos a-b  -  cos a+b، که میشه 2sin a sin b، جواب نهایی پرانتز سمت چپ میشه sin 40  که اونم میشه  2sin 20 cos 20
> در مورد *پرانتز سمت راستی* مخرج مشترک میگیرین تانژانت و کتانژانت رو بر حسب سینوس و کسینوس بنویسین. در کل یه کسر رو بدست میارید *صورت کسر* اینه:sin100 sin70 - cos100 cos 70
> که اینم اگر دقت کنید میبینید برابر با منفی این عبارت هست: 
> cos a+b=cos a cos b - sin a sin bجواب نهایی صورت میشه منفی   cos 170  که اونم مساوی با cos 10 میشه.
> *مخرج کسر* هم میشه cos 70 sin 100 که بجای سینوس 100، میتونین کسینوس 10 رو جاگذاری کنید به جای کسینوس 70، سینوس 20 درجه...(قضیه زوایای متمم)
> 
> ...


درود 
بله کاملا درسته من هم از این روش رفتم ولی خداییش روش غیر فرمولیش رو نمیدونم ممنون میشم کسی بگه

----------


## mhbl74

> این تست رو هم به روش غیر فرمولی حل کنید.89ریاضی (خودم نتونستم روش خوبی پیدا کنم اگه می تونید راهنمایی کنید)

----------


## a_67

درودی 2باره
خب ملت روش غیرفرمولی که به ذهن بنده رسید رو خدمتتون عرض میکنم:
گزینه ها از این قراره:

1                                                       
- رادیکال3                                                           

2cos20=عبارتی نزدیک به 2 هست 

                                          sin80= عبارتی نزدیک به 1 هست

از رو دایره ی مثلثاتی و نمودار تابع تانژانت و بعضی مقادیری رُندی که بلدیم، گزینه 2 براحتی رد میشه چون منفی هست.
برا باقیش پرانتز سمت چپی به مقدار 1 نزدیکه از رو نمودار مثلثاتی اینو میشه فهمید...پرانتز سمت چپی هم میشه همچین چیزی:tan70-cotan 100=tan70-tan10تانژانت 70 بیشتر از 2 میشه از تانژانت 60 بیشتره و تو نمودار تانژانت هم مشخصه و تقریبی میشه فهمید...حالا خودش نزدیک به 3 میشه ولی خب ما میگیم بزرگتر از 2 میشه...تانژانت 10 هم به صفر نزدیکه...پس در نهایت:
جواب میشه حاصلضرب یه عبارت نزدیک به 1(پرانتز سمت چپی) در یه عبارت بزگتر از 2 که در کل میشه کمتر از 2 و میشه گزینه ی سوم.

----------


## emad.b

روش هايي هست كه توسط اونا ميشه نسبت هاي مثلثاتي هر زاويه رو بدست آورد و جاش مقدارشو گذاشت

----------


## mhbl74

> روش هايي هست كه توسط اونا ميشه نسبت هاي مثلثاتي هر زاويه رو بدست آورد و جاش مقدارشو گذاشت


*چه روش هایی؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!*

----------


## sogand20

:Y (487): بعضی از دوستان میفرمایند 6 میشه:yahoo (4):

----------

